# Best Nes games ever created.



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Blaster Master
River City Ransom


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Super Mario 3 :up


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't wait till the revolution and to play the old games.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The original Final Fantasy... both NES and Nintendo 64 versions


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Excitebike... Couldn't get enough of that one..


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah final fantasy really good.


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

double dragon was the game that really made me love my nes, so so so playable and probably made me take more days off from school then any other game...lol. 







ps.

i have lots of snes and nes games if anyone wants to do any swaps for (old)pc games?? let me know!


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Forgot about Double Dragon. Yes, great game!


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I am impressed with the concept of the Revolution. It is going to be back compadible with all the previous Nintendo consoles. I collect game consoles, I have 3 Nes systems including one Asian version, a few Snes' a n64, as well as segas, ataris and a swag of more obscure ones.

Anyhow, my vote for best Snes game would have to be McDonalds Land. - that may not be the correct title, but it was something like that. I don't know how widly released it was - this is in Australia. Basically, you play as either of two kids and play through diffent worlds and collect items - very similar to Super Mario but all based around McDonalds - a great advertising viechle.

Late,


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

lol if this thread was about least favourite games, McDonalds Land would have been my call. I found it completley unplayable and couldnt find a good feature about it lol. I still ahve my copy of the game but i msut confess it dosen't get played because its pap lol

come on with all those consoles you must have encountered some better games?!!? 

punch out , nowthat was a game!

oh and what was that wwf wrestling game on the nes? i never owned it but it was so cool! anyone have/had it?


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

AvvY, I think you will be the first and last to promote the Micky D's game.


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

just remembered this badboy......










lol now that was the game! only like 3 moves, punch kick and jump! but the soundtrack was catchy lol


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I really wish i still had a NES/SNES. I would play it nonstop.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Kung-Fu, yes very nice game.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I didn't actually thing the McDonalds game was a GOOD game, but a very cleaver marketing idea. I agree, punch out was an awesome game, but I liked the Mike Tyson one better - or was that the same one. I remember another boxing game too. Anyhow, I also liked DuckHunt with the lazer gun.

Late,


----------



## foofyter (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, Punch-Out is definitely my favorite. I can never get tired of that game.

Don't forget the original Legend of Zelda (still the best one, I mean c'mon, you can get a raft and a ladder in that game and the whistle! awesome)

And also, Ninja Gaiden. That game was so much fun!! Jumping back and forth between the buildings, yesss.

Ikari Warriors and Commando are great ones too.

check out www.thesmartass.info for a cool place to play old NES games


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

That site is truely aweful. Such poor design... I couldn't stand it, but thanx anyhow.

Late,


----------



## Khemical_91 (Jul 2, 2003)

Double Dragon 3 and Battletoads

Both extremely fun, both extremely difficult.
I've only beaten double dragon 3 around 10 times out of the million times that i've played it, and Battletoads, only like twice


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Lol the old Zelda - fun tho very annoying old man.


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

i have alot of the nes games on my pc as well as some hacked versions of a few games like toilet mario, river city nudist colony..lol but i still play them from time to time.
but my favorites are:
skate or die 2 cuz it was one of the first games that made me laugh outloud like where the poodle got ran over, hard controls but i had alot of fun with that game.

river city ransom cuz its like double dragon but also like an rpg, first and only fighting game i think that combines the two..some of the menu items in restaruants are funny.

ninja gaiden 2 - great storyline and cinematics for the time, better abilities than in part 1, but part 3 had boring level design.

strider - though not nearly as good as arcade, it was different

almost forgot, i had to mention deja vu - great mystery rpg typ egame and rescue the emabssy mission..it was the first stealth game i do believe at least on nes anyway


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

Ice Hockey - remember that game? you had to choose from 3 players, 'skinny fast&weak', 'normal' or 'Fat slow&tuff'. lol, great stuff.

Blades of Steal.

Ninja Gaiden

Metroid

Paperboy, for some reason i always remember playing that.


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Paperboy; one of the games my mom made me play


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

i never had the pleasure of playing paperboy on the NES, but I had it on the Amgia 500 and loved it! I used to hate those damn dogs! lol


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

dunno why i remember paperboy, im pretty sure it was a horrid game but it was different... that probably why it stuck wit me.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I remember playing Paper boy on the old Comodore 64's at my primary school. I had a C64 when i was little - it was my older brothers - but didn't work very well and eventually broke. We also had some weird early style P-C's made by Sega.

Late,


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Blades of Steel was ok. Secret of Mana was the first RPG from Square that I played and that's what got me hooked. It was the first (and only i think) RPG that you can have 2 simutanious (sp) people running around killing stuff. (and also had one other character that you can switch to (so a total of three)

So it Nintendo getting a machine that can play all the games back to NES?


----------



## Snoogins (Jan 27, 2005)

Did everyone forget the original Metal Gear Solid game for NES? That was a great game. Also, Rush'n'Attack was a good game. Who could forget the original Contra games for NES as well? I'm only 16 and can remember these games. Battletoads was one of the best! Anyone else like these games?


----------



## Snoogins (Jan 27, 2005)

I almost forgot one of them. Dragon Warrior. It was good too.


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

Contra!!!!!!!!!! Oh man I forgot all about that game. What a game!
:up:


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> So is Nintendo getting a machine that can play all the games back to NES?


nintendos new revolution next gen system has the free internet option and apparently you have free access to eveything nintendo has ever made before the Cube.

so all NES, SNES (and im pretty sure the N64 is included aswell) can be downloaded into the system for no charge. i cant wait to get super punch out and all them old zelda games.

nintendo has different online plans then sony and microsoft, and i like the free old skool game thing they're planning on.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Where did you get the news that it's free, I know they are having that kinda feature, but where did u find it i wanna read. Free retro gaming w00t.
Just askin, where will you store these games if the Revolution has no HDD, will you have to go buy a flash media like a 2GB secure digital card?


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

i cant remember where i heard that so i dont have any kind of links for ya sorry... but i was pumped when i heard it, i thinkit may have been in a gamespy email E3 rumor or somthing.

but Nintendo has been saying that they "have different plans for online", i dont believe they are going to focus to much on multiplayer gaming.

I found this FAQ page on IGN, im reading through it now 8pgs long WHOA!!!

EDIT:

Found this it on page 2 of that FAQ's page.



Nintendo's executive of vice president of sales and marketing... Reginald Fils-Aime said:


> Q: What makes the controller so revolutionary then?
> 
> A: At E3 2005, Nintendo's executive of vice president of sales and marketing, Reginald Fils-Aime, offered a hint.
> 
> ...


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Someone mentioned Metal Gear. Great game but the second;
Metal Gear 2 - Snakes Revenge
is even better!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Soiled i already read those full 8 pages about a month ago.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> Soiled i already read those full 8 pages about a month ago.


lol, then why'd ya ask? 

when it comes to the next gen Nintendo everything is rumors as of right now... i'll believe it when i have it in my hands.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wanted to know where you got the free idea, I guess it is just a rumor i thought you actually new that info. Not everything is a rumor, as we know who nintendo is working with, and some small specs on it, but other stuff is just bits and pieces put together from various sources.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

ah yes, the free thing.. i cant recall where i saw it, but i asure you i didnt haul it out my arse.... but if all Nintendo is gonna do with thier 'different approach to online service' is give away old stuff for free, i can handle that, i have a PC for online games.


----------



## Snoogins (Jan 27, 2005)

CastleVania.... Anyone like it?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I read that nintendo will be releasing a new IP. If by IP they mean Internet Protocol thats gonna be big.


----------

